# Critters in walls and attic



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

There are some critters in the attic and walls.

They can be heard moving around up in the attic and sometimes inside walls.

I have no idea what they are.

I am in South Florida so it could be squirrels? rats? mouse? raccoon? or anything else.

Suggestions?

Set traps or use bait?

I would prefer not to kill them and have animals dying and rotting inside.

Is there something I can throw into the attic that would drive them out?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

if in the walls I would suspect mice or rats (do you have rats in your area?)

squirrels and raccoons don't generally get into areas that small.

I prefer not to use kill bait. They die in the walls.

you could throw a stick of dynamite into the attic to drive them out. Other than that, I would use traps.

what kind of noise are you hearing? Mice are generally pretty quiet but you might hear chewing sometimes. Rats, I don't know since I have never dealt with them. Squirrels can be quite active in an attic. Raccoon can be but my experience is they are a bit less active than squirrels.


what you need to do on top of trapping them is find out where they are gaining entry and close it up.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Look for poop traces. If you see anything that looks like black rice...rats/mice. Anything bigger? Depends on what is native there. You would need a pretty big hole for Raccoon's to get in. And they make a LOT of noise.


----------



## Syberia (Jan 24, 2014)

To keep squirrels out of our chicken coop, we use a sonic rodent repeller. It seems to work (we haven't seen any squirrels since we started using it) and it doesn't seem to bother any of our other animals. Of course, this is only an option if you have power in your attic.

Otherwise, spring traps are probably the best option. If you've killed something, you know where it is, and nothing will be rotting out of sight.

We had a mouse problem in our detached garage and the spring traps took care of it. We're using another sonic repeller to keep them from coming back.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Syberia said:


> To keep squirrels out of our chicken coop, we use a sonic rodent repeller. It seems to work (we haven't seen any squirrels since we started using it) and it doesn't seem to bother any of our other animals. Of course, this is only an option if you have power in your attic.
> 
> Otherwise, spring traps are probably the best option. If you've killed something, you know where it is, and nothing will be rotting out of sight.
> 
> We had a mouse problem in our detached garage and the spring traps took care of it. We're using another sonic repeller to keep them from coming back.


Does this sonic rodent repeller work with all forms of rodents including mice rats squirrels etc...?

Will it drive them away from the house or will it drive them deeper into the walls?

I think I found the place they may be coming in from, would be from an opening in the attic concrete wall where they put sort of a "grille" on both sides for airflow, but could also be coming in from ridge vents on the roof those vents have opening as big as a pineapple. Problem is if I seal these holes with chicken wire mesh or whatever it will keep them inside the house right?


----------



## Syberia (Jan 24, 2014)

This is what we used:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Victor-PestChaser-Sonic-Rodent-Repellents-2-Pack-M692S/100400791

It worked on ground squirrels in the chicken coop. We're hoping it works on the mice too, as it's made for "rodents," but time will tell on that one. It remains to be seen if they'll come back into the garage or not.

As for driving them into the walls, I have no idea. The chicken coop is open to the air on one side, and the garage is unfinished, so there are no walls for them to be driven into.


----------

